# Paintball event!!!



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

If anyone wants to go for a day of paintball... HERE IS YOUR CHANCE!
MarcelDH and I were driving to Ajman last weekend *cough* Barracuda *cough* and we saw the Sharjah Paintball Park right off of Emirates Road.

So I checked out their website Sharjah Paintball Park and the prices are quite reasonable.
If we can get 20 people to go (I can get at least 5 from outside the forum) then we can have the whole place to ourselves too!

The field has airplanes lane: jeeps :car: and trees :boink: to hide in.

Prices range from 85 dhs for 100 paintballs to 500 dhs for like 1,000 paintballs and grenades and a bunch of fancy stuff. The time will last for 1.5 hours. The paintball guy that I called said we can get in 5 or 6 games of capture the flag during that time.

Plus, if we want to have a barbeque they will cater for 80 dhs a person. The barbeque sounds like a bit much, but I'm giving you options here!

OK - the race is on - tentative date is 6 November.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

My mate works at the Golf Club there (He's one of the pros) I'll see if he can get some "Mate's rates"


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Good luck getting the ladies to participate!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Good luck getting the ladies to participate!


You do realise that cos it's sharjah ladies aren't allowed to participate with the men unless they wear full veils don't you...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> You do realise that cos it's sharjah ladies aren't allowed to participate with the men unless they wear full veils don't you...


Oh...then I'm in!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Oh...then I'm in!


Should we invite gerrit?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Should we invite gerrit?


and make his dreams come true??? I think NOT!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Way to go on keeping women from participating...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Way to go on keeping women from participating...


You don't really believe everything i write do you Jynxy?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> You don't really believe everything i write do you Jynxy?


No. You do realize that I am in Sharjah all the time dont you??


----------



## aaiezz (Apr 13, 2009)

well this ought to be an interesting icebreaker to getting to know the UAE..


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

So ... dudes and non-dudes can't play together?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes they can....read Andy's message....they can play as long as we are covered from head to toe!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Well that's just peachy ..


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

i wonder if ladies can get a camouflaged burga LOL


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> i wonder if ladies can get a camouflaged burga LOL


jungle or desert?


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> jungle or desert?


im sure desert would be fine


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

but would jungle be closer to black? LOL


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> but would jungle be closer to black? LOL


i just want to see one now so bad ... jungle or desert


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Anybody actually want to play?!?!


----------

